# My girls (LOTS of pics, dial up beware)



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm up to four girls right now, and I think that's as many as I'm ever going to have. I'm in LOVE with the FN cage - I'm starting to try my hand at making some homemade cubes, hammocks, etc. I can't wait to fill it up!

Stella is the larger all brown berkshire female, Sophie is the large hooded female, Snippet is the light colored Dumbo (anyone help me with her color? What is it?), and Sam is the smaller dumbo hooded female.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

She is a hooden but the onily thing she does not have a line on her back could you get piks with her back and everything......Cue rats by the way


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

me_rat_lover said:


> She is a hooden but the onily thing she does not have a line on her back could you get piks with her back and everything......Cue rats by the way


Her entire body from her shoulders down is completely white. I'm not sure what you would call her color, though.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is appears there's no stripe down her back as there would be in a hooded rat? If so, she is a bareback not a hooded. Colour-wise she could be fawn/beige... I'm not too good at distinguishing colours lol there are so many that look very similar!

Perhaps have a look at these links:

http://spoiledratten.com/breedingrats4.html
http://spoiledratten.com/breedingrats3.html
http://spoiledratten.com/breedingrats6.html


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Is appears there's no stripe down her back as there would be in a hooded rat? If so, she is a bareback not a hooded. Colour-wise she could be fawn/beige... I'm not too good at distinguishing colours lol there are so many that look very similar!
> 
> Perhaps have a look at these links:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I'm bad at colors, too. Here are a few more pictures of Snippet - I think you can see her coloring better here.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

SOOOO CUTE BUT YEA STACE87 IS PROB RIGHT A BAREBACK


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like a beige bareback to me. They're all adorable!


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

i love pictures ;D
they are very very cute and look extremely happy


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks!
;D


----------



## pancakesenator (May 11, 2009)

I saw Stella in another one of your posts and she is just about the cutest rat I've seen and the rest of the clan is gorgeous as well. They all seem so happy to be around each other. I hope that when I get my two girls, they will be equally as jubilant around each other!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

pancakesenator said:


> I saw Stella in another one of your posts and she is just about the cutest rat I've seen and the rest of the clan is gorgeous as well. They all seem so happy to be around each other. I hope that when I get my two girls, they will be equally as jubilant around each other!


Thank you!

My sophie is the dominant one in the bunch - introductions probably went roughest when I introduced Snippet, but ever since they've been best buds. I'm still very new to rats - I only got mine in late December. They have been the best first rats I could have asked for! I'm hooked!


----------



## HannahBannah (May 17, 2009)

THOSE RATS ARE SO SO SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ;D :  :-*


----------



## Lynngenny (Jun 4, 2009)

"I'm up to four girls right now, and I think that's as many as I'm ever going to have."
Good luck with that lol.
They are very cute


----------

